# Do I need a new binding for my new Kessler ride 176



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I ride an (arguably) similar board to the Kessler, and I love the feeling of Burton Diodes on it. Make sure to get the re:flex versions if you go Burton.

The diodes are stiff, light, and have super comfy straps compared to other stiff bindings I've used.

That said, if you haven't tried the Unions on the Ride, why not try them out before buying more? Can't hurt!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't take any advice, or direction from the good ride. I have a KTR in 163 and use Targas and Machines on it.

From you list:
Flux DMCC- too soft, more of a park binding
Flux DM- workable, the SF is probably a better match
Ride EL helfe- nice and stiff, metal baseplate
Nitro Machine- I really like these and super comfy, wonky forward lean on mine I believe it had been redisigned for this year
Salomon Caliber- nice and stiff
Union Charger- probably union's stiffest binding, there have been issues with brittle highbacks last season
Union MC Metafuse- too soft, park binding
Rome Targa- good binding heavier due to metal baseplate cage, comfy, fits well, canting, softer than the machine/el hefe, most similar to the flux sf.

Other than the park bindings, it comes down to personal preference. If you want more of a race feel and response go stiffer with the binding and softer for more laidback all mt. I personally wouldn't go any softer then the Targa.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

I have diodes on mine. No complaints.

^Are you thinking of DMCC light? DMCC is a stiff binding...


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep I was thinking of the lights, not the regular dmcc.


----------



## lepont (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for your input. so wat i understand is that my force bindings aren't stiff enough. 
I have found a good deal on salomon caliber 2013 fore 170US And i have salomon bots so it most likely will fit well. So that could be a good bang for the buck..


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Charting Adventure: How to Tell If You Need a New Bike | adventure journal

Same for bindings


----------



## lepont (Dec 13, 2012)

*what sould i buy*

I dident get the samlomon caliber. But now i got tow deals both of 200 USD 
1, Flux DMCC Dark purple 2012/2013
2, rome targa 2013/2014

What is the best buy??


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

12/13 targas


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Dmcc.  might be biased though


----------



## lepont (Dec 13, 2012)

bseracka said:


> 12/13 targas


tanks for your respond, why targa? I know it has more settings and is canted and so on. The question is is the targa stiff enough?


----------



## lepont (Dec 13, 2012)

That canting feature is there a big difference? is it so good that it's worth going down in stiffness? I remember in the beginning of 90s you could buy canted plates that you mounted under the rear binding but I diden't tried it.


----------



## lepont (Dec 13, 2012)

seriouscat said:


> Dmcc.  might be biased though


Can you tell me why? it makes easier for me to decide.

I got another offer at ride capo 2013 is that realy stiff enough?


----------



## lepont (Dec 13, 2012)

the reason why I ask this about this is you can't find this bindings in stores in Sweden so I cant look at them.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I was saying the 12/13 Targas because if you can find them they would be the cheapest option. In reality either of the bindings you picked will be great, so decide on what you like you won't be giving up anything in the way of performance.


----------



## lepont (Dec 13, 2012)

Ok thanks. but if don't think about the money wish one would you chose?

Targa 2014
Flux dmcc 2013 not the light
Ride capo 2013
Nidecker ACT carbon 2013


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

lepont said:


> Ok thanks. but if don't think about the money wish one would you chose?


Burton Diode Re:Flex :yahoo:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

lepont said:


> Ok thanks. but if don't think about the money wish one would you chose?
> 
> Targa 2014
> Flux dmcc 2013 not the light
> ...


Any of those except for the Nidecker.



poutanen said:


> Burton Diode Re:Flex :yahoo:


Also a good choice.


----------



## lepont (Dec 13, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Any of those except for the Nidecker.
> 
> 
> 
> Also a good choice.


Why not Nidecker? I heard thy at rely good and BX guys use them.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

lepont said:


> Can you tell me why? it makes easier for me to decide.
> 
> I got another offer at ride capo 2013 is that realy stiff enough?


Just very comfortable and light . I also prefer burton/flux style of buckles. Capo is probably fine? Rode them once on friend's endeavor, seems pretty stiff.


----------

